

 Trying to start something - tixocloud
http://signup.resumati.ca/

======
tixocloud
Inspired by all of you here at Hacker News, I decided to pick an idea and roll
with it. I just wanted to get some experience in running a business. I really
appreciate your support here at Hacker News!

Things I'll be doing over the next few months: 1\. Building an MVP 2\.
Marketing - should I start hitting small business and recruiting forums to
gauge the interest and define my feature set? What else can I do?

Aside: Organize infrastructure to allow for an easier deployment. I'm
currently running on Linode with Django and nginx and while I have it set up,
I don't think it'll be easy to maintain. Should I shift to something like
Heroku instead? My main concern is cost right now.

